# Will Olympus OM-10 lenses work well with an Olympus E-620 with an adapter?



## CamCracker (May 27, 2010)

The title of the topic explains what I need to know. I have some OM lenses. I saw an adapter ( [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Olympus-Adapter-Panasonic-DMC-L10/dp/B001G4SHYA]Amazon.com: Fotodiox Olympus OM Lens to OM 4/3 Mount Adapter for E-30, E-3, E-400, E-410, E420, E450, E-510, E-520, E-620, Panasonic DMC-L10 Cameras: Camera & Photo[/ame] ) Will it work well with the E-620? The E-620 is a 4/3 model, which is what works best with my lenses, so I hear. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dwig (May 27, 2010)

Functionality with the Fotodiox adapter should be the same as with Olympus' own adapter, the MF-1. This page at the Olympus E-series site discusses the functionality limitations of using OM lenses on E-series bodys:

Accessories for M.ZUIKO DIGITAL lens &#65288;OM-series&#65289; - OLYMPUS Digital Camera


----------

